# Swirl removal with a porter cable



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought I would share some tips as I'm at a loose end today :lol:

Firstly there is only so much that a pc can do. It is not a miracle tool but it is the next best thing.

On VAG cars your job will be a lot tougher but not impossible. On cars that have cerimaclear (sp) paint some recent audi's and ferraris I personally wouldn't go there.

As a very general rule of thumb I have found french (citreon and renault) relativly easy to deal with, Japanese (honda/Toyota) very easy to deal with and german (BMW/AUDI) a lot harder to deal with.

What you will need asides from a porter cable polisher

A good mixture of pads. I personally prefer the lake country 6.5 inch variable contact pads. IMO these are streets ahead of the sonus das ones as they are very hard to bog down even when a lot of pressure is applied to the pc head. A set of 4 inch pads. These give the pc a new strengh and again I prefer the lake country pads. All available from www.cleanandshiney.co.uk and www.pakshak.com

A good set of polishes is also required from the meguiars range #83 and #80 and from the poorboys range the complete SSR line including for heavy swirls ssr3.

First up wash and clay the car and then evaluate the paint surface. Try and get a lighting stand these are 15 quid from screwfix direct and they really show up paint defects. I cannot stress how much of a good purchase this stand is especially when its overcast and you can't see swirls in day light.

Once the car is ready to polish start by masking off the plastic trim or apply a trim detailer to it which will make any over polish wipe off quite easily. BTW you can't apply trim detailer and then masking tape it doesn't stick :lol: I know this is boring but 10 mins taken out now will save you 30 minutes of hard rubbing at the end :shock:

Using a low adhesive masking tape tape of a small section of the bonnet say 1 foot square. Use this as yolur test pice. Swirls always show worst on horizontal surfaces so if you can get it right here then you know you will be fine for the rest of the paintwork.

Start off with a mild polish (#80 or #82 or ssr 1) and a polishing pad on the pc. Lightly spray the pad with a quick detailer and then apply a ring of product and place buffer on paintwork and smudge around before working the product in for 20 seconds on speed 1. Next step up the speed to 5 aand a light arm pressure, very slowly polish the test piece using the pc and doing the overlapping stroke thing. Your arm speed should be nice and slow.

Remove polish with a m/f cloth. Some megs polishes can be harder to remove than the ssr line but by spraying the m/f cloth lightly with quick detailer the process can be facilitated.

Next up inspect your work under your newly purchased lighting stand! Any swirls left? If so you may wish to try another 'pass' with the pc or step up to a more agressive combination.

*FOR REALLY TOUGH SWIRLS*


Use a very slow arm speed about an inch a second. 
Use a lake country yellow cutting pad - these are very good. 
Use the 4 inch pad set as these generate more heat. 
Do multiple passes.
Apply enough pressure to bog the pc down and then lift slightly until the pad starts to spin - this is the optimum method I have found. 
Speed 6 isn't always best as this drys the polish out faster. You need maximum work time (polish hang time) for best swirl removal. 
Try ssr 3 this is very abrasive and should be used with care. Always follow up with a lighter polish as this will haze the paint.

I have found that ssr2.5 and #83 will haze on black or dark colours and will need to be followed up with a lighter polish. On lighter colours you can get away w/o a lighter polish.

If the above will not remove swirls or paint defects then its time for a rotary I'm afraid!

Inspecting for swirls with the screwfix light stand










Note the image of the light is better in left side than right










Close up of light in red paint confirms its swirl free










Left hand side of bonnet polished with mequirs #83


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great guide! I really need to get my hands on one of those lighting rigs


----------



## NeilB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Brazo, I'll put that guide into practise next week sometime.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Great guide! Just what i needed to know.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good guide there brazo as ever


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great guide Brazo - looks like a lighting stand will be on the Christmas list.
As so many people seem to buying PC's a couple of workshops would be great. Any volunteers for Gloucestershire?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Great guide! I really need to get my hands on one of those lighting rigs


what you really want is one of these, Brazo's just got some of the Megs members one and they're great
http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&productId=13193062

have a look here to see what it does
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7993


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

there good them, i missed out on that one


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> there good them, i missed out on that one


I'm sure we can come to an arrangement.......like.......empty your cupboard and send all detailing kit up here and I'll let you BORROW my swirl finder for a day........can't say fairer than that eh 

Bryan


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Peter D said:


> Great guide Brazo - looks like a lighting stand will be on the Christmas list.
> As so many people seem to buying PC's a couple of workshops would be great. Any volunteers for Gloucestershire?


I'm in Wiltshire and am always happy to help out, I know Rich is in Gloucester? Tewkesbury I think?


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Rich is in Tewkesbury. Peter's in Gloucester and i'm in Cheltenham


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah count me in for a day PCing


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

A PC workshop would be fantastic, hampshire here


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> A PC workshop would be fantastic, hampshire here


southern hants would be great


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

bump...i'l go with this as well....looking to hook up with Brazo as soon as Santa comes...if not b4 anyway


----------

